# How Pastors Should Dress in the Pulpit



## sdesocio

I've noticed that several times there have been discussions of how a pastor should dress in the pulpit (including talk of Robes and suits and more casual attire). While I've chimed in a few times, I've boiled down a lot of the different pros and cons that people have made on this site and others, and finally written something about the topic. I thought I would share that article on here in hopes of unpacking the the subject even more.

Why is the Pastor Wearing That?! (A Examination of Dress in the Pulpit)


----------



## rbcbob

Thanks for the thought provoking link.


----------



## Pergamum

Nice little article.


----------



## sdesocio

Thanks.


----------



## Jack K

sdesocio said:


> How Pastors Should Dress in the Pulpit



I think pastors should dress at home before they get to church, not in the pulpit.

Seriously though, that's an interesting little article, with a hilarious photo at the start. Worth clicking just for that. And for extra credit, name the five pastors pictured as examples of the various forms of dress.


----------



## MarieP

You forgot the "jacket and tie but the jacket's taken off a little into the sermon" look. And the tie underneath the sweater-vest look.


----------



## Marrow Man

Jack K said:


> And for extra credit, name the five pastors pictured as examples of the various forms of dress.



There are actually 6 (the guy with the rainbow robe at the beginning). I can only get 3 of the remaining 5 (the same 5 everybody else on the PB can get).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

That is why the robe is the great equalizer. You can wear 2-5 underneath.


----------



## Andres

Jack K said:


> And for extra credit, name the five pastors pictured as examples of the various forms of dress.



who was the casual one?


----------



## Philip

I noticed that clericals weren't mentioned, which may just be because Reformed folks in the US don't do them (though I have been to one or two PCA churches where the pastor wore them).


----------



## Marrow Man

If you run your mouse over the photos, you will see the name of the pastor in the URL line.

I can't believe I missed #2. Ironically, I thought the pulpit/lectern looked familiar (and it was), but I had only seen the pastor w/o a suit and didn't recognize him. Also interesting that his predecessor wore a robe and he does not.


----------



## Rich Koster

Good read. I get quite irritated when I hear someone go on a " a Christian *must* dress like *this* " rant.


----------



## Andres

Marrow Man said:


> If you run your mouse over the photos, you will see the name of the pastor in the URL line.
> 
> I can't believe I missed #2. Ironically, I thought the pulpit/lectern looked familiar (and it was), but I had only seen the pastor w/o a suit and didn't recognize him. Also interesting that his predecessor wore a robe and he does not.


 
who in the world is Darrin Patrick?


----------



## Jack K

I couldn't get #4. I wasn't quite sure about #2, but guessed correctly.


----------



## Marrow Man

Jack K said:


> I couldn't get #4. I wasn't quite sure about #2, but guessed correctly.



I suppose it doesn't hurt that #1, 2, 3, and 5 would be somewhere in the reformed camp. I'm not sure if that applies to # 4.


----------



## Andres

Marrow Man said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get #4. I wasn't quite sure about #2, but guessed correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it doesn't hurt that #1, 2, 3, and 5 would be somewhere in the reformed camp. I'm not sure if that applies to # 4.
Click to expand...

 
I guess that's why I have no clue who he is.


----------



## Marrow Man

Andres said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get #4. I wasn't quite sure about #2, but guessed correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it doesn't hurt that #1, 2, 3, and 5 would be somewhere in the reformed camp. I'm not sure if that applies to # 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's why I have no clue who he is.
Click to expand...


He was interviewed by John Piper, he went to Covenant Seminary, and his book is featured on the Gospel Coalition website, so I'd say there is a good probability that he is reformed.


----------



## Jeff Kerr

Andres said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you run your mouse over the photos, you will see the name of the pastor in the URL line.
> 
> I can't believe I missed #2. Ironically, I thought the pulpit/lectern looked familiar (and it was), but I had only seen the pastor w/o a suit and didn't recognize him. Also interesting that his predecessor wore a robe and he does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who in the world is Darrin Patrick?
Click to expand...


Darrin Patrick is pastor of The Journey - an Acts 29 church in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## LawrenceU

Marrow Man said:


> If you run your mouse over the photos, you will see the name of the pastor in the URL line.
> 
> I can't believe I missed #2. Ironically, I thought the pulpit/lectern looked familiar (and it was), but I had only seen the pastor w/o a suit and didn't recognize him. Also interesting that his predecessor wore a robe and he does not.


 
I knew who #2 was and thought it very interesting to see how he was dressed in light of his predecessor as well. I actually didn't know him by face, but by the unique pulpit.


----------



## Philip

Marrow Man said:


> He was interviewed by John Piper, he went to Covenant Seminary, and his book is featured on the Gospel Coalition website, so I'd say there is a good probability that he is reformed.



Really?


----------



## FenderPriest

Btw, there's a chapter/addendum in Christ-Centered Preaching: Redeeming the Expository Sermon (2nd Edition) by Bryan Chapell on this very subject. Not with pictures or cultural analysis, but his own thoughts and reasoning on the what's and why's of pastoral dress in the pulpit.


----------



## lynnie

I will only make one comment, but I hope you pastors take it to heart.

You have no idea how selfish and wrong it seems to a lot of women and mothers who go to church in the summer, when it is boiling hot, and the pastor is dressed for Antarctica in long black sleeves or a robe over his clothes, and he sets the air conditioning to his personal comfort zone. The kids have on short sleeves and light clothes, and maybe Mom is in a light cotton/rayon dress, or thin skirt and top, and everybody is chilly and whispering how cold it is. I've been in churches over the years where the pastor looks like he is ready to go climb Everest and the kids are freezing. I remember summer Sundays where I'd grab a couple sweaters just in case, and I'd sit there freezing because the little girls nearby begged to wear them. 

Please, if it is hot summer, set the air conditioning for people in normal short sleeve shirts, and then plan your own dress accordingly. Some of us would rather see you in shorts and T shirts than have you turn the sanctuary into a refrigerator just so you can wear all your long sleeved black duds. It just makes you look selfish and insensitive.


----------



## Edward

Marrow Man said:


> I can't believe I missed #2. Ironically, I thought the pulpit/lectern looked familiar (and it was), but I had only seen the pastor w/o a suit and didn't recognize him. Also interesting that his predecessor wore a robe and he does not.



I'm surprised that he wears a suit. I would have though he would have been more casual.

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




lynnie said:


> Please, if it is hot summer, set the air conditioning for people in normal short sleeve shirts, and then plan your own dress accordingly.



I favor cold air conditioning to encourage modesty in dress. And low ceiling fans, to keep hands from waving in the air.


----------



## Damon Rambo

P. F. Pugh said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was interviewed by John Piper, he went to Covenant Seminary, and his book is featured on the Gospel Coalition website, so I'd say there is a good probability that he is reformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

 
Darrin Patrick is indeed reformed, depending on how you use that word. He is reformed ala Matt Chandelier, John Piper, etc., NOT reformed in terms of the WCF...


----------



## Marrow Man

lynnie said:


> I will only make one comment, but I hope you pastors take it to heart.
> 
> You have no idea how selfish and wrong it seems to a lot of women and mothers who go to church in the summer, when it is boiling hot, and the pastor is dressed for Antarctica in long black sleeves or a robe over his clothes, and he sets the air conditioning to his personal comfort zone. The kids have on short sleeves and light clothes, and maybe Mom is in a light cotton/rayon dress, or thin skirt and top, and everybody is chilly and whispering how cold it is. I've been in churches over the years where the pastor looks like he is ready to go climb Everest and the kids are freezing. I remember summer Sundays where I'd grab a couple sweaters just in case, and I'd sit there freezing because the little girls nearby begged to wear them.
> 
> Please, if it is hot summer, set the air conditioning for people in normal short sleeve shirts, and then plan your own dress accordingly. Some of us would rather see you in shorts and T shirts than have you turn the sanctuary into a refrigerator just so you can wear all your long sleeved black duds. It just makes you look selfish and insensitive.


 
Lynnie, I've been known to endure rather sweltering temperatures in the summer time. I've even been known to take off the jacket because I've gotten overheated. But there are a couple of amusing anecdotes that your post brings to mind:

1) Last summer I finally discovered exactly why I got so hot during the service. Someone had closed all the vents (in the ceiling) that were located in the pulpit area. So, for the last three summers while I've been at this church, I've basically been operating with zero A/C in the immediate area.

2) Last Sunday evening, one of our congregants brought in a space heater for him and his wife. I asked why and he said it was freezing in the sanctuary that morning. I asked why he didn't say anything and that we could have turned up the heat, and he said that I complained recently at how hot I had gotten during a service. So, that whole pastoral insensitivity thing can apparently occur during the winter months as well.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Lynnie, I flip my wardrobe---I wear my lighter clothes in the winter because I find the sanctuary too hot (to please our thin-blooded older congregation) and I get chilled with any AC blowing on me, so that's when I layer up.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Given my druthers I would dress as I would if I knew persecution was coming during the service or right after and we had to head for the mountains and wilderness. However, I would get too much flack from my fashion advisor for that to be worthwhile, and so I dress close to the "business casual" style, unless asked to preach in a more formal church (with a tie), and there I would conform.


----------



## Moireach

The collar didn't get a mention?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

I would have labelled the fourth style as the "I-haven't-learned-to-shave-or comb-my-hear Style." I dress casually throughout the week. But would't go out of the house looking like that.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I may be old and grumpy but I have never understood how the "I look like I just rolled out bed and left the car shop" look is cool.


----------



## Ivan

I wear a jacket, dress pants and a tie when I preach. When I don't preach and go to church I wear a jacket, dress pants and a tie.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Moireach said:


> The collar didn't get a mention?


 
David,
Amongst Reformed types here in North America a clerical collar is not very common. Even in Scotland it seems much less common now than it used to be.


----------



## Moireach

True Donnie.
A debate for Free Church ministers just now is actually whether the wearing of a collar is adding to scripture?
Some wear it I think to be distinct from the congregation - though I know little of the topic - but some wear suit, shirt and tie, which is often the same as the congregation.
I know that my own minister sometimes wears it when he goes out in Glasgow and is often stopped for conversation with random people (often catholics I think).
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Well Kenny does wear the same style of collar as a RC priest wears! If it causes people to ask questions about Christianity or ask for prayer then that is a good thing. 
Personally, I don't see it as adding to Scripture. I am perfectly happy for a minister to wear a collar and/or gown. In fact, I see it as quite appropriate for leading the people of God in worship.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

It is a sad statement in our culture and in the church (in my estimation) that informality has become virtue and formality has become vice.


----------



## SolaScriptura

I used to think "Geneva gown, baby" but over time I've come to a more "whatever is contextually appropriate" type of thing. Let me say though - vestments are verboten. 

I prefer the formal side of business casual, but I'm game for pretty much anything as long as it is tasteful. (For instance, you couldn't pay me enough to wear pimp-suit purple.)

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I may be old and grumpy but I have never understood how the "I look like I just rolled out bed and left the car shop" look is cool.


 
I agree... what blows my mind is that "fashionable" guys put effort - and hair product - into intentionally giving their hair an unkempt, bed-head look. I don't get it.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Personally, I like the bald camo look.


----------



## Philip

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Personally, I don't see it as adding to Scripture.



Oh there's no question that it is. Nowhere in Scripture do we find warrant for special clothes for the clergy. However, given the way our tradition has treated the issue, this is clearly a circumstance of worship, and therefore cannot be required, but also should not be forbidden.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Acts 13 shows Paul wearing distinguishable clothing as this old post from the PB archives explains...

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/geneva-gowns-yes-no-41109/#post508138


----------



## fredtgreco

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Acts 13 shows Paul wearing distinguishable clothing as this old post from the PB archives explains...
> 
> [URL]http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/geneva-gowns-yes-no-41109/#post508138[/url]


 This is not even close to being as cut and dry as proposed. There are any number of other explanations for Paul speaking than "they saw he was dressed like a teacher." It might have been, or it might have been that Paul had talked to the rulers beforehand. Or he might have simply stood up in order to speak (that was, after all, his mission). Or it could be that as unrecognized out-of-town Jew, he might have been called on.

I don't think any of that militates _against_ wearing a robe, but such a fast and loose hermeneutic does far more damage than any potential good (even assuming that you can have a positive requirement to wear a robe).


----------



## sdesocio

Wow guys thanks for the responses. I was trying to examine the line of reasoning behind why different men where different things in the pulpit. As a younger pastor, and now one ministering in a church planting situation it's one of those things that sometimes need to be rehashed. I hope my attempt was at least adequate.


----------



## Pilgrim

LawrenceU said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you run your mouse over the photos, you will see the name of the pastor in the URL line.
> 
> I can't believe I missed #2. Ironically, I thought the pulpit/lectern looked familiar (and it was), but I had only seen the pastor w/o a suit and didn't recognize him. Also interesting that his predecessor wore a robe and he does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew who #2 was and thought it very interesting to see how he was dressed in light of his predecessor as well. I actually didn't know him by face, but by the unique pulpit.
Click to expand...


I thought he looked vaguely familiar but couldn't place him. I only glanced at the pics and didn't notice the distinctive pulpit. I wonder if that's how he dresses all the time and if he dressed differently when he was pastoring the EPC plant prior to the merger with Coral Ridge.


----------



## Don Kistler

While Scripture may not speak to the exact mode of dress, it does address the motivation for dress. "Whatever you do, do all to the glory of God." So the issue is not what is fashionable, or what is traditional, or what is "cool," but a man should consider, "What should I wear as I mount the sacred desk to show God and His people how much I want to honor Him, what I think of my office and my duties as a minister of the gospel, and what will most manifest His glory to this congregation."

For me, and I'm the only person on whose behalf I am fit to speak, I couldn't go into the pulpit without at least a coat and a tie (yes, pants and shoes too, smart alecks). Though in Honolulu once they asked me not to wear a tie since in that culture only lawyers and undertakers wear ties. So they gave me a lei to wear, and I considered that my Hawaiian tie.

Just my two cents worth...


----------



## Brock

In the final analysis, the minister usually dresses according to the congregation he is a part of. This means that those in the congregation with much sway and respect will usually dictate its choice & direction in dress.


----------

